# A Special Wild Gopher Tortoise



## Eric Phillips (Aug 11, 2021)

On 8/6/21 my beloved mother passed away at her residence in Sebring, Florida. Thankfully, I was able to be by her side as I travelled from Ohio that day. While I won’t get into all the details of her health, I will say she was an absolute warrior and inspiration to anyone who was fortunate to meet her. With that being said, she was the reason I fell in love with turtles at an early age in my life. My mother was a florist designer for 41 years but she also was a lover of reptiles organically in tuned with plants such as frogs, lizards, tortoises, and turtles. She would create these beautiful vivariums in our home to house lizards and frogs but one day when I was 9 years old she surprised me with a Greek Tortoise that we named Mimi. We built together a beautiful indoor inclosure that looked like something out of a natural habitat magazine.

Later the next year we bought 2 juvenile Ornate Box Turtles we named Tucker and Tessy and I immediately fell in love with box turtles. Her passion for plants and my love for turtles was a beautiful combination we’ve shared for almost 40 years. I’ve learned so much from her as she’s left a beautiful print of nature and life on my heart and soul.

So, yesterday I decided to take a trip to the ocean near Bradenton, Fl. My mom would go to the beaches near there to collect shells for seascape arrangements she often made. She loved the ocean, collecting shells, minerals, and rocks, but most of all she just loved being grounded with nature.

So, I decided to collect some shells to create an indoor waterfall arraignment when I go back home to Ohio to honor her. I also wanted to reflect and celebrate her life with something she loved. As I finished at the beach, I began to return to my rental car where I found a wild female Gopher Tortoise grazing near a planted area along the beach. Out of my 30 years of traveling and site seeing in Florida Ive never seen a Gopher Tortoise. I truly felt my mom’s presence during this amazing encounter. I spent about 5 minutes with this awesome Tortoise and then I let it be on its way(irony…I think not). I do have a video of the encounter and at some point I will upload it.

I just wanted to share this celebration of life and the encounter of this beautiful wild Gopher Tortoise


----------



## wellington (Aug 11, 2021)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Losing a parent is one of the hardest losses ever. 
Visiting the beach and seeing that tortoise, well, a great day you and your mom had together.


----------



## Krista S (Aug 11, 2021)

Eric Phillips said:


> On 8/6/21 my beloved mother passed away at her residence in Sebring, Florida. Thankfully, I was able to be by her side as I travelled from Ohio that day. While I won’t get into all the details of her health, I will say she was an absolute warrior and inspiration to anyone who was fortunate to meet her. With that being said, she was the reason I fell in love with turtles at an early age in my life. My mother was a florist designer for 41 years but she also was a lover of reptiles organically in tuned with plants such as frogs, lizards, tortoises, and turtles. She would create these beautiful vivariums in our home to house lizards and frogs but one day when I was 9 years old she surprised me with a Greek Tortoise that we named Mimi. We built together a beautiful indoor inclosure that looked like something out of a natural habitat magazine.
> 
> Later the next year we bought 2 juvenile Ornate Box Turtles we named Tucker and Tessy and I immediately fell in love with box turtles. Her passion for plants and my love for turtles was a beautiful combination we’ve shared for almost 40 years. I’ve learned so much from her as she’s left a beautiful print of nature and life on my heart and soul.
> 
> ...


What a beautiful story. I’m so sorry for the loss of your mother. She sounds like she was a real gem and someone I would have loved to have known. What a great idea to go to the beach to collect some shells to use back home. Finding the tortoise at the beach out of the blue was no coincidence. Your mom is still with you and I’m sure she’s so pleased with the way you’re honouring her and sharing a bit of her story for others to enjoy. What lovely memories you must have with her. I’d love to see what you make with the shells when you’re done, and if you’re willing to share it.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 11, 2021)

What a beautiful tribute to your mother and her life! I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Aug 11, 2021)

Eric Phillips said:


> On 8/6/21 my beloved mother passed away at her residence in Sebring, Florida. Thankfully, I was able to be by her side as I travelled from Ohio that day. While I won’t get into all the details of her health, I will say she was an absolute warrior and inspiration to anyone who was fortunate to meet her. With that being said, she was the reason I fell in love with turtles at an early age in my life. My mother was a florist designer for 41 years but she also was a lover of reptiles organically in tuned with plants such as frogs, lizards, tortoises, and turtles. She would create these beautiful vivariums in our home to house lizards and frogs but one day when I was 9 years old she surprised me with a Greek Tortoise that we named Mimi. We built together a beautiful indoor inclosure that looked like something out of a natural habitat magazine.
> 
> Later the next year we bought 2 juvenile Ornate Box Turtles we named Tucker and Tessy and I immediately fell in love with box turtles. Her passion for plants and my love for turtles was a beautiful combination we’ve shared for almost 40 years. I’ve learned so much from her as she’s left a beautiful print of nature and life on my heart and soul.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry for your loss. I imagine that losing a parent, especially one that you are so connected to, must be difficult. I do love when the “universe” makes possible these encounters with our surroundings that bring us peace. What a joy to remember your mother and experience nature in such an affirming and rewarding way. It sounds like her love of nature has been deeply ingrained in you and that gift will impact you for even more years to come. Cheers to your mom and all that she gifted you.


----------



## Cathie G (Aug 11, 2021)

It's so beautiful that you got to be with your mother. I'm sure that really helped her as she passed into the next life. The whole story is beautiful especially the Gopher. Something similar happened with my mother. She bought me a necklace for Christmas before she left. It was a dove with an egg charm and she knew I can't stand to wear jewelry. But at her funeral there was a bird in a tree above the graveside that would not be quiet. I couldn't even hear the preacher. It was just a beautiful see you later.


----------



## Jan A (Aug 11, 2021)

Eric Phillips said:


> On 8/6/21 my beloved mother passed away at her residence in Sebring, Florida. Thankfully, I was able to be by her side as I travelled from Ohio that day. While I won’t get into all the details of her health, I will say she was an absolute warrior and inspiration to anyone who was fortunate to meet her. With that being said, she was the reason I fell in love with turtles at an early age in my life. My mother was a florist designer for 41 years but she also was a lover of reptiles organically in tuned with plants such as frogs, lizards, tortoises, and turtles. She would create these beautiful vivariums in our home to house lizards and frogs but one day when I was 9 years old she surprised me with a Greek Tortoise that we named Mimi. We built together a beautiful indoor inclosure that looked like something out of a natural habitat magazine.
> 
> Later the next year we bought 2 juvenile Ornate Box Turtles we named Tucker and Tessy and I immediately fell in love with box turtles. Her passion for plants and my love for turtles was a beautiful combination we’ve shared for almost 40 years. I’ve learned so much from her as she’s left a beautiful print of nature and life on my heart and soul.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry for your loss. What a fantastic story about her & your own beach sendoff. Please share photos & video when you're ready. We are here.


----------



## TammyJ (Aug 13, 2021)

I think your mother and I would have been great friends if we had known each other.
I also think she was a very lucky lady to have had you as her child.
Walk good, as we say here in Jamaica. Look forward to your future posts.


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Aug 13, 2021)

Sorry for your loss man it's not easy. I'm a firm believer that there are no coincidences.


----------

